# Photo Competition Anyone?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

We've had three photo competitions in the past...but the last one was in October 2006  .

With lots of new members, time for another? :huh:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Great idea Paul,

hows about reflection as a subject? It's something we all fight, however lately I was messing with reflections and had quite a bit of fun.

Andy


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Sounds a cool idea to me  Like the idea of reflections too


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

hippo said:


> Sounds a cool idea to me  Like the idea of reflections too


Professional photographers are barred









Just kidding. :lol:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a cool idea to me  Like the idea of reflections too
> ...


 

Yeah, anyone with more than a 20 million pixel camera is out......

Great idea Paul......

Im sure I can find a prize to offer...


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> We've had three photo competitions in the past...but the last one was in October 2006  .
> 
> With lots of new members, time for another? :huh:


As someone who is still trying to get to grips with omitting reflections using them as a theme sounds very interesting - could it be that Andy already has a killer shot?  :wink1: :sly:

Only kidding Andy, I'm definately in for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

stonedeaf said:


> could it be that Andy already has a killer shot?  :wink1: :sly:


I was thinking along the same lines  ....of course he has! 

But it is a great subject :thumbsup: ...and, in the past, we've had no end of arguments merely on trying to choose the subject... :lol:


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

how about multiples? Paul would love that idea LOL... but maybe coupled with reflections? could be tough but fun 

....thinking it through, might be hard... so maybe siblings or seperated at birth... 'reflected at birth'?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

JonW said:


> how about multiples? Paul would love that idea LOL...


Not any more Jon...I've had to slim down the collection by selling off multiples.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm up for that 

BTW Good idea :yes:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


Mine's only 16.7, can I still play?????


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


is that centimeters simon???? h34r:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > jasonm said:
> ...


mm!!!!! Poor Gina


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

hippo said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > hippo said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Great idea Paul :thumbsup:


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

agreed great idea

let6s do it


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Sounds like a great idea to me. I wouldn't stand a chance with all of the experts around here but i'm willing to have a go.

It's always nice just to see the quality of other peoples stuff.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> stonedeaf said:
> 
> 
> > could it be that Andy already has a killer shot?  :wink1: :sly:
> ...


Haha,

I dont think I've a killer shot. But the weird thing is I had just (for the first time in ages having found the time) done a wee photo shoot and was about to post the results when I found this thread.

I had been messing with reflections and it worked really well. So I replied here and I think I will keep my reflectoions thread until the comp is over. Have a think fellas Even though i say it myself it's an ace subject and there's so much you can do.

Paul, will you limit to one pic per person or could we possibly have a as many as you can job? I did loads of stuff and the possibilities are endless. Hows about a 2 week comp and unlimited entries? It will be ace. Oooh I love good pics 

Andy


----------



## Deathboy (Sep 7, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> Sounds like a great idea to me. I wouldn't stand a chance with all of the experts around here but i'm willing to have a go.
> 
> It's always nice just to see the quality of other peoples stuff.


same here.

would like to get some tips on how to use some features on the camera as well, donÂ´t know about you, but at least that is one of my problems. I start playing with the thing, get some cool shots, and they I forget what IÂ´ve done to get those shots.

The lightbox posted a couple of days ago was a great tip IÂ´m going to try on my holidays.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I think the prize is going to a very good one ( not from me, someone else has put a prize forward ) so I think a month long comp would be better ( and Im away all of next week h34r: )


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I think the prize is going to a very good one ( not from me, someone else has put a prize forward ) so I think a month long comp would be better ( and Im away all of next week h34r: )


you mercenary devil. A month would be brilliant. Then everyone can take inspiration from previous pics and try and trump them. Plus Col (Nalu) who is offline at the mo can get a shot too, I love Col's pics.

allez on y va mes amis

Andy


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Hope it goes better than the last one. h34r:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Will you stop that


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

:grin:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

SharkBike said:


> :grin:


 Hey I'm with you man, I 'view new posts' too.



Andy


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

foztex said:


> Paul, will you limit to one pic per person or could we possibly have a as many as you can job? I did loads of stuff and the possibilities are endless. Hows about a 2 week comp and unlimited entries? It will be ace. Oooh I love good pics


I never said I was organising it. I just asked to see if there was any interest. 

Sounds like Jason has it well in hand.... :lol:


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > Paul, will you limit to one pic per person or could we possibly have a as many as you can job? I did loads of stuff and the possibilities are endless. Hows about a 2 week comp and unlimited entries? It will be ace. Oooh I love good pics
> ...


Mwuhahhahaa, priceless. OK Jase off you go matey 

let the games begin 

Andy


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> We've had three photo competitions in the past...but the last one was in October 2006  .
> 
> With lots of new members, time for another? :huh:


Did there not used to be a link somewhere to the previous competition entries (for the benefit of new members)?

Am I cracking up?


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

my only concern with "reflections" as a subject is that to get reflections we need light, and that's something in very short supply in London at the moment 

This is going to sound a silly question...... do the photographs have to be of a watch? I'm assuming they do (this being a watch forum)?? :huh:

and presumably they should be new images? i.e. not shown on the forum before?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I would love this! I'm new here and would love to practice my product photographing skills (not that I'm pro at any other field either ).

But I would love to participate and the reflections as a subject sounds intriguing., If interested you can see some of my old photos at: Photos But I haven't updated that site in ages.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Sounds like Jason has it well in hand.


  :bb:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ok ok.....

I will sort something out......

I think we will run it from 1st Feb to 1st March to get photos in, max 2 photos per person, 1 week of voting, subject to follow..... The photo doesn't have to be of a watch but has to have a identifiable watch in the shot somewhere 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Sounds good Jase


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Yep, sounds like a great idea - however I have some concerns re: the voting. Do you have a Returning Officer? A constitution? Candidate's Briefing? Complaints procedure? STV or FPTP? Can each ballot be traced back to the original voter?

:lol: Only joking - I've got elections on the brain at the moment...


----------



## stonedeaf (Dec 3, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Ok ok.....
> 
> I will sort something out......
> 
> ...


Only that 1 pressed man is worth 10 volunteers.... :clap:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Competition started, please see pinned topics in the general watch forum


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

langtoftlad said:


> .


Yep, thats right....


----------

